# Sticky  !---IMPORTANT: Please Follow These Steps Before Posting---!



## Wrench97

Members,

Before posting your games problem, it is recommended that you run through the following First Steps. Many games problems are caused by simple things such as driver issues or out-of-date DirectX, so to save you some time and trouble, these common issues/tips/tricks have been listed here.


*1.* Check that your system meets the minimum required specs for the game. If it does not pass _every single aspect_, then there is a high likelihood that you will not be able to get the game to work. There are several online scanners you can use to check your system specs against game requirements, including System Requirements Lab or YouGamers Game-o-Meter. Note that these scanners will have to download an ActiveX controller to your system - see their site and privacy policies for more info.​
*2.* Restart your computer. A lot of the smaller problems encountered are just glitches, and can be fixed by simply restarting your system.​
*3.* If you have any mods installed, remove them. If the problem disappears, you can put the mods back on one at a time to determine which one causes the issue.​
*4.* Check to make sure you don't have anything running in the background. Some common background problem-causers are: downloading, wireless network connection, internet connection, instant messaging, and antivirus scanning. There are many others, but these are the most common. You can check your running applications and processes in the Task Manager, by pressing Ctrl + Alt + Del. Have a look at what's there, and end any tasks which aren't required. Also check the system tray (right hand side of the taskbar), and close any programs which aren't absolutely necessary.​
*5.* Run Windows Update to Update your DirectX to the latest available version. Microsoft releases a new version of DirectX every couple of months. This means that you can have "DirectX 9"(XP) or "DirectX 11"(Vista, Win7) and yet not have the latest version. Keeping your DirectX up-to-date helps eliminate conflicts, as well as helping your games run as well as possible.​
*6.* Update your video card and sound card drivers. If you all ready have the latest drivers, uninstall and reinstall them, as drivers can quite easily become corrupted. There are some very important points to note about the latest video card drivers - for more info and links for driver downloads, see below. Sometimes the latest driver is the issue and installing a previous driver will be the solution.​Nvidia Drivers
Nvidia Archived drivers
ATI Drivers​
*7.* Update the game with the latest patch. You are probably not the first to encounter the specific problem you are having, so the game manufacturers may all ready have provided a fix for it. Some games require more than one patch to be applied, so make sure you follow the instructions carefully. Patches are usually found in the Support or Downloads section on the game's website. If the problems began shortly after installing a patch, then remove it by performing Step 9.​
*8.* Check the game CD or DVD for scratches, and test it in another computer. This mainly applies to problems during installation, but can also be an issue during play. CD's and DVD's can be scratched or marked quite easily, and the smallest scratch can cause big problems.​
*9.* Reinstall the game. Often, game files become corrupted during installation or play, and all that is needed to fix the problem is a reinstall. This may be tricky or annoying to do in some cases, but it is still an important step. Using a program such as Revo Uninstaller will ensure that the game is removed properly and nothing is left behind, which will make the reinstall more effective.​
*10.* If, after running through each of the above steps, you are still having the problem, then post your issue in the appropriate section, *along with your full system specs* (see the Information below on posting system specs) and a list of the games which have the problem, and *indicate that you have run through these steps*. Someone will take a look at your thread as soon as possible.​


*Posting System Specs:*



If you have a Pre-built PC from one of the major manufacturers like Dell, HP, Packard Bell to name just a few the brand and model and and major component changes(if any) are all we need.

If you have a Custom built PC the brands and models of the following
Motherboard
CPU
Video Card
Power Supply
Ram(total amount and number of sticks)
Windows version and if it's 32 or 64 bit

If you do not know your specs, a program like Speccy System Information wiil scan your pc and allow you to send to their site, giving you a link to post in the forum.​


----------

